# Another new fishing buddy coming June 2017



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I get another new fishing buddy come June 2017. This time it's a little boy. I'm so excited. I love little boys. They like to play in the dirt like Grandma. lol
My Granddaughter at 14 months already knows how to work a fishing reel and if you say "FISH ON", she throws her right arm up in the air as if to set the hook.
Christmas day she opened a few gifts then she lost interest.....only until Grandma said, Oh look Emma, there are fishies in there, she bolted over, ripped the paper off and started hollering with anticipation while I got the box open. She hasn't put the fishing poles and fish down since. MY HEART IS FULL OF DELIGHT!!!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

congrats on your new grand baby!


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Congrats!!! 
I have 3 of my own boys and I absolutely love them! They will drive you up the wall, but man, are they ever fun!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Anish. Little boys are a lot of fun. Yes they will keep you on your toes but, so worth it.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Enjoy them while you can because the grow up way too fast. My boys are already 40 and we don't get to play together like we used to.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Here he is. Hunter Robert now 4 months old. Such a happy young man.


----------

